# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Any one planning a course of LGD-4033 ?

## Fit N Fun

Been looking into running a cycle of LGD-4033. Its apparently 10 or 12 times more potent than Ostarine. 

The link below shows the results of a double-blind, placebo-controlled, single center, multiple ascending dose study performed by Boston University.

Healthy men age 21-50 years were randomized to receive 0.1, 0.3 or 1 mg LGD-4033 or placebo once daily over 21 days. 

Liver function tests (LFTs), fasting lipids, hematocrit, PSA, ECGs and serum sex hormones were monitored throughout the treatment period and the subsequent 5-week observation period.


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...c-55qVU5O1gCOw

Seems like you will need a PCT at the end of your cycle, or might try some Low dose Naltrexone on the way through which worked fine for me on my last Test + Deca cycle.

Any thoughts?

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Will naltrexone work with sarms ? I've successfully used low dose naltrexone on a steroid cycle.

----------


## Fit N Fun

I have no idea about the compatibility of Naltrexone with LGD-4033, but my guess would be that there is no harm in trying it to see what happens.

Its not easy to get your blood tested in the UK, ideally a before and after testosterone value would be best

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Sounds like its worth a try. What are gains like from LGD-4033?

----------


## Fit N Fun

From what I have seen the claim is that LGD-4033 is 10 times more effective than Ostarine.

I have previously taken one course of Ostarine which increased my strength, but was not in the gym enough to form any great conclusion. I did not use Low dose Naltrexone, or need a PCT.

From the Boston University study http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct...c-55qVU5O1gCOw

A 21 day cycle of 1 mg LGD-4033 showed a 1.2kg (2.6lb) increase in lean body mass across the group. Fat mass appeared to decrease.

The study was on average guy's, not on gym athletes with clean diets, so expect to see greater gains in mass if you are looking after yourself.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Wow sounds promising! I think I'll run ostarine first as I've never tried sarms . So ostarine never shut you down? I'm assuming you didn't exceed 25mg per day?

----------


## Times Roman

> Been looking into running a cycle of LGD-4033. Its apparently 10 or 12 times more potent than Ostarine. 
> 
> The link below shows the results of a double-blind, placebo-controlled, single center, multiple ascending dose study performed by Boston University.
> 
> Healthy men age 21-50 years were randomized to receive 0.1, 0.3 or 1 mg LGD-4033 or placebo once daily over 21 days. 
> 
> Liver function tests (LFTs), fasting lipids, hematocrit, PSA, ECGs and serum sex hormones were monitored throughout the treatment period and the subsequent 5-week observation period.
> 
> 
> ...



If you do happen to run this, it would be interesting to see you keep a log on it here for all of us to see. the compounds coming out all the time and it is hard for any one person to keep up with actual experience. I just ran a GW501516 log, and thinking about some osta here soon.....

----------


## Twin

Ill let others be guini pigs first before i try it out.. + it shuts you down. No thx.
Also i dont believe in it being 10x more strong than ostarine..
I seen logs of people gaining 5lbs of muscle and losing body fat on ostarine. So with the lgd they will gain 50lbs of muscle and lose body fat? Yea ok. "No thx jeff"


The ostarine does sound nice though since its only suppressive at 20-25 mg dose. Ill proboably give ostarine a try in the future...(will make a log when that time comes)

----------


## Fit N Fun

I have used Ostarine on one cycle and although it was good for improving muscle strength and definition, my Tanita scales that read body fat%, muscle, water etc down into about 20 different readings did not show any noticeable change in fat% or muscle.

I have ordered a bottle of LGD-4033, so will see what the results look like.

I am going to share the bottle with two other guy's that have many cycles behind them.

If it works as well as the hype, we should each see it clearly in a one month @ 3mg/day cycle.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Good luck! Look forward to earring the effects.

----------


## Fit N Fun

I ordered the LGD-4033 more than three weeks ago, the company have still not dispatched it, not sure if there is a scam of some kind going on with international buyers !!!!

----------


## Fit N Fun

Got my LGD-4033 last Friday.

Started taking 3ml per day on Monday, will update things over the next month, nothing to report so far.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Nice! Hope it works well for you.

----------


## biggrunny

Hey just wondering what country your from? I'm keen to try this sarm, none in Australia ATM so ill have to import it or bring back with me from holiday

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Hey fit n fun how's the lgd going? I'm bored looking at forums and was just wondering ha

----------


## Twin

> Hey fit n fun how's the lgd going? I'm bored looking at forums and was just wondering ha


hey earlymuscles, how was your ostarine results?

zero gains. m i rite? or m i rite?

----------


## Fit N Fun

biggrunny, I live in the UK.

EarlyMuscles,

Started LGD 12 days ago, work commitments meant I did not get to the gym last week at all.

Sunday morning is my normal weigh in day, although I weighed Saturday this week to see what the developments were.

I use Tanita scales that give about 20 readings of body fat muscles water etc around the body, I will summarise the results below.

Also important to note that I am on around 26iu / week HGH but my weight was pretty stable before starting LGD-4033.

I am 58 years old and 6ft tall

My best ever stats were after a Test + Deca cycle a couple of years back

193lbs total weight 11.5% bodyfat = 22.2lbs fat and 162.2 lbs muscle.

Before starting LGD two weeks ago, my stats were

201lbs total 22.6% bodyfat = 45.4lbs fat and 147.8lbs muscle.

After one week LGD and no exercise

202.6 lbs total 22.3% bodyfat = 45.0lbs fat 149.4 muscle.

Week 2 on LGD 3 x GYM where I do legs and arms all together. Upped my leg weights by more than 10kg and arms by about 5kg.

205.0 lbs total 20.8% bodyfat = 42.8lbs fat 154.4 muscle.

So my first full week has gained me 5lbs muscle and dropped 2.2lbs fat.

I will do my best to hit the gym 3 times again next week, only then will there be a chance to see if this progress will stick or it is a flash in the pan.

Also need to note that 3 x GYM is more than I would normally do, I am usually nearer once a week and sometimes twice.

I also walk 25 miles a week to an from work.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Yea twin your right I think it was mostly placebo but I did feel fuller and more vascular while I was on tho

----------


## Twin

> Yea twin your right I think it was mostly placebo but I did feel fuller and more vascular while I was on tho


ok thx for the update. no hard feelings and dont worry ur not alone. alot of my research shows that the only people experiencing gains on ostarine on reps for the company. the only people who have benefit on ostarine are people whom are cutting. but its good to know u feel more fuller and vascular when on.

thx for the response

----------


## Fit N Fun

Two weeks in now.

Not happy with the size of my nuts Nuts this morning, decided to start taking some Low dose Naltrexone that I had on hand.

No issues with Libido, just felt that their size was not right.

At the gym again this lunchtime, upped my leg weights a further 10kg and my arm/chest weight a further 5kg, some were completely easy and could have gone more, but do not want to do too much at once.

----------


## refused

> Two weeks in now.
> 
> Not happy with the size of my nuts Nuts this morning, decided to start taking some Low dose Naltrexone that I had on hand.
> 
> No issues with Libido, just felt that their size was not right.
> 
> At the gym again this lunchtime, upped my leg weights a further 10kg and my arm/chest weight a further 5kg, some were completely easy and could have gone more, but do not want to do too much at once.



Sorry to barge in, but what kind of PCT does a person run if doing a SARM-only cycle like LGD-4033? My research tells me that test boosters like DAA are a must, yet I would definitely appreciate more feedback. And although Ostarine is another SARM, can it be run as part of the pct as well?

----------


## Fit N Fun

Don't think there is a complete answer to your question at this time.

The official test by Boston University showed that LGD-4033 shut the men on their study down in a small way.

I started taking Low dose Naltrexone after 2 weeks on LGD to make sure my nuts stay full size, sometimes you imagine things when on cycle, so am not saying that Naltrexone or HCG will be required to keep your nuts fully inflated, just that I felt the need.

Right now there is no need for a test booster, I had great wood when I woke this morning and it took an age to disappear.

I have not heard of DAA, but if I need a PCT, I will take Clomid and Tamoxifen as per a standard AAS cycle. There is a good PCT section on this forum if you need to know more. 

I will judge the need for a PCT at the end of the LGD cycle based on whether I feel shut down or not.

As far as progress goes, I weighed myself again last night and saw another jump in my muscle % and an even greater drop in my fat %. Still too early to tell if this is down to my increased level of workout at the gym or not.

My diet is also only a cruising diet rather than a hardcore body building one, so the LGD story is all very intriguing.

My BB buddy who I split the LGD dose with has not made up his mind yet on whether it is working for him.

----------


## refused

> Don't think there is a complete answer to your question at this time.
> 
> The official test by Boston University showed that LGD-4033 shut the men on their study down in a small way.
> 
> I started taking Low dose Naltrexone after 2 weeks on LGD to make sure my nuts stay full size, sometimes you imagine things when on cycle, so am not saying that Naltrexone or HCG will be required to keep your nuts fully inflated, just that I felt the need.
> 
> Right now there is no need for a test booster, I had great wood when I woke this morning and it took an age to disappear.
> 
> I have not heard of DAA, but if I need a PCT, I will take Clomid and Tamoxifen as per a standard AAS cycle. There is a good PCT section on this forum if you need to know more. 
> ...


DAA = D-Aspartic Acid, a natural test booster. Anyways, definitely please keep up the log; I'm planning an 8 week cycle myself so I'm very interested in how this turns out for you.

----------

